# Virgin



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Is it me or are Virgin(broadband) just fucking rubbish. I am not driven to this sort of rant however, I nearly smashed the keyboard due to the broadband locking up. I've lost count of how many times they've been here including my new super hub 2 .
Usian Bolt more power, shove it up your arse. I'm gonna look elsewhere.
Rant over


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

I quite like them. Never had any trouble.
Not a fan of Eon though. They are massive bellends


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

an engineer is coming to have a look at my super hub tomorrow....giving them a chance to sort things out....if they fuck up...i'm gona rip them a new asshole on the side.


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

Virgin are pretty pants form what I've heard. I've only ever had experiences with Sky and BT. Both have been exemplary.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

BT are corporate tyrants, Virgin are more interested in selling you wine hampers, Talk Talk blow raspberries down the phone at you when you complain and Orange have their moments of marketing enthusiasm but occasionally bend over backwards to retain you as a customer. That's m my experience anyway.


----------



## Callum-L (Feb 11, 2014)

I was on virgin 25mb, started having a few problems, moaned down the phone at them and they sent a engineer out the day and upgraded me to 50mb for half price for 4 months. Also helped i have a mate that works at virgin. Apart from that, sky broadband is utter shite


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Im with sky, been with them for 6 years both broadband and fibre. Cant fault them.

Yea they are a littke more expensive, but never had issues and ant faults have been sorted prompt. I was with talk talk before them and they were worse than bad [smiley=bigcry.gif].


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I was on £50 a month TV, BB & phone - called to cancel, refused all offers to stay. Been a customer since before the Virgin rebranding (over 10 years).
A week later they offered me the same deal I had before, but with the bigger BB package for just £24 a month.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Stephen, maybe that's what I need to, and get them back to check their cabling as well.
Alex


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Was with BT last year and they were shite. There router was crap and kept dropping out. Poor service on the phone and never did what they said they would... wankers...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have BT Business broadband for working from home and they answer quickly when I have had to contact them. Usually because my business partner hasn't paid my bill quick enough. :roll:

I made sure I took a service-only deal and provide all of my own hardware, this way I know what's installed and how it works!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

alexi7 said:


> Thanks Stephen, maybe that's what I need to, and get them back to check their cabling as well.
> Alex


Where abouts in kent are you? Im a service engineer for virgin so might be able to help you. Plus if anyone wants virgin cheap, come to me. Can do you a good deal atm. 1 tivo, 1 v+ HD, 60mb bb and phone for £52 a month 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

It could be the line at fault ,ask your service provider to test the line to see if they can see a problem and then they may send openreach to test it.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

TTSam said:


> alexi7 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Stephen, maybe that's what I need to, and get them back to check their cabling as well.
> ...


Hi, I am in Gravesend thanks 
Alex.


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Never had problems with virgin up north or now down south always found them to have the best Internet speeds and no download limits, had sky but thought that was crap mind you most Internet you get through the phone line is crap


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Well 30 mins on the phone to India, they ghosted my PC ( took control of it ) still only getting 81 Meg and nowhere near 120 that I'm paying for. So much for the new super hub 2. Tech calling Thursday. Asked about a tivo box. £49 standard charge !! Offered 100 meg Broadband, tivo box, weekend phone calls. £ 41.00 May tell them to stick it. Just a bit apprehensive as been with them since before Virgin took over, years in fact :x


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

If you leave - the deal they offer may get sweeter. Maybe try dropping your service down to just broadband and phone (£25). I did that then a few days later they offered TV (no package, just free to air stuff via the TiVo box I already had) for the same price.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

do they advertise it as "120mb" or "up to".....having worked for Sky for nearly 4 years all of Sky's advertising was and is up to as you can never say for 100% that you are going to get that speed, even with fibre you are some distance from the cabinet and sharing the cable with other people.....just saying

J
xx


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Stephen, guess I'll just have to get tough and tell them I want to leave and see what happens.
Thanks Jo as well.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

alexi7 said:


> Thanks Jo as well.


Ahem its Jess  lol

J
xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> do they advertise it as "120mb" or "up to".....having worked for Sky for nearly 4 years all of Sky's advertising was and is up to as you can never say for 100% that you are going to get that speed, even with fibre you are some distance from the cabinet and sharing the cable with other people.....just saying
> 
> J
> xx


It is "up to" but you should see more than 81mb on 120mb service, and thats wired too. Anything over wireless as engineers we get told to ignore, so basically if you were getting 120mb wired but only 3mb over wireless we would have to leave.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I dont think that helps their current predicament Sambam.....c'mon you work for virgin sort it out *in my best Croydon accent*

J
xx


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Apologies to J, a nice man called Ashish, think that was his name, cancelled my Tech visit after when I checked my broadband speed via ookla this morning and got 126 meg !! Is it possible that something got adjusted before the Tech called ? Just seems strange that after weeks of faffing about , the speed seems to have corrected it self :!: 
Just need to sort out Bernie Ecclestone so I can watch F 1 as I used to and then things will be fine,apart from the cars sounding like Super bikes , but that's another topic.
Alex


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

It could of been high utilisation in your area and the network techs have been around to fix it. Next time you get an issue PM me and i can do some system checks for you to point you in the right direction 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macester (May 24, 2014)

I've had a number of outages since switching to Virgin, every time we have had no notice and their predicted fix times are ALWAYS wrong. Very annoying I must say as when it does go down, it isn't just for an hour, it goes into the days. When I used to be with BT, I never had a problem.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am about to phone them and complain, we are 13 HD channels down at the moment (not for the first time) seems to be a "cluster" as it is always the same set of channels (BBC2, Sky1, C5, Film4 etc). I had engineers from Croydon down here once and they said the network in our area was a mess and needed re-organising and I needed a higher grade cable to the house. It never happened though.

Strangely enough I received a letter from Virgin telling me to phone them for a "better deal", I might just do this with the threat of dropping the TV in favour of Sky.

Problem with BT infrastructure for internet is despite being in a well populated area, we alway get the upgrades last (broadband in 2004, infinity this year).


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> I am about to phone them and complain, we are 13 HD channels down at the moment (not for the first time) seems to be a "cluster" as it is always the same set of channels (BBC2, Sky1, C5, Film4 etc). I had engineers from Croydon down here once and they said the network in our area was a mess and needed re-organising and I needed a higher grade cable to the house. It never happened though.
> 
> Strangely enough I received a letter from Virgin telling me to phone them for a "better deal", I might just do this with the threat of dropping the TV in favour of Sky.
> 
> Problem with BT infrastructure for internet is despite being in a well populated area, we alway get the upgrades last (broadband in 2004, infinity this year).


Are you in croydon or the south coast?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTSam said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I am about to phone them and complain, we are 13 HD channels down at the moment (not for the first time) seems to be a "cluster" as it is always the same set of channels (BBC2, Sky1, C5, Film4 etc). I had engineers from Croydon down here once and they said the network in our area was a mess and needed re-organising and I needed a higher grade cable to the house. It never happened though.
> ...


South Coast - Fareham (the engineers were seconded from Croydon area to help the local guys)


----------



## Sammyjc (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm in the midlands, been with virgin &'telewest before then. Recent service though is not great. Moved 2 yrs ago and they installed a cable off next doors box through the hedge and under my drive stone covering as a temporary measure before they said they would come and dig the drive up and put in a proper cable and box from the street trunk. They have still not come to do it despite me nagging. I have to keep burying the temporary cable under the stones every two weeks as it works it's way to the surface.

Also the service drops for up to 6 hrs during the day weekly whilst I am working at home on line which is utterly frustrating. Seriously thinking of moving to sky


----------

